# Siamese Kittens



## banana (Jul 19, 2006)

We have 2 week old kittens in the house presently:



















There were only 3 in the litter and are sooo fat!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The kittens are so cute ........ 

I loved our siamese cat, and her vocalness. Very demanding cat, which didn't bother me til I had my first demanding baby. I couldn't deal with both of them.

They are a breed set apart.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Our first cat growing up was a Siamese named Skooter. I've got a ton of pictures of him, but I'll have to get them scanned....


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey, Rick ..... need a scanner???


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> Hey, Rick ..... need a scanner???


:lol: I actually have a scanner, but my wife lost the power cord for it.....

But she's got access to a scanner at work....so I think I can get that done...


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Sorry, banana - I hijacked your thread. Your kitten pics are super! I once had a cat that was half Siamise. Drove me nuts with all that bawling. She was smart, though - she used the toilet to potty in!


----------



## banana (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats okay!! I like seeing threads evolve!!

Siamese are extremely clever, the funniest mine do at the minute is fetch!! 









This is Ella and Boots out in my cat run.... they go out during the day and are in at night...

















This is MissT, she is pregnant and is due on the 28th July









And this is Star, Mum of current babies!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I grew up in Hawaii in the 50s where the typical alley cat you were likely to see would be Siamese. Its so rare for me to see one here in Michigan (anywhere outside of Hawaii in fact), they are considered soooo exotic.

Though I do remember some nice ones from my childhood... I also recall several incidents of Siamese cats that would go completely nutz... as in outright attacking people for no reason. That's why even today if I happen to be in a room with one I will tend to keep an eye on it as it moves about the room. I will assume all of yours are the really nice ones, right? maybe aloof but nice...

I think it takes a certain type of person to really understand and like cats... especially since they are so different from dogs (...dogs are really, really needy by comparison). I actually really like cats (I've owned several striped tabbies in the past) but my wife just doesn't 'get them'... just too independent for her liking I guess, so we just have our Golden... Sidney.

Welcome to the forum, cat person...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I find them cute...but...I hear they crave alot of attention. My friend has 4 of them !!!


----------

